# 1983 Trek 720



## NorthshoreLund (Dec 26, 2008)

Hell all-

I have a 2010 CAAD9 that I love. A great crit bike but I wanted to start looking into a new bike build that can handle the slower rides ahead. I bought a 1983 Trek 520 and will start work on her at the end of the month. Here is a pic of the original Trek catalog from '83. I thought I had found a coveted 720 but I now think it is a 520 after viewing this post. :/ The bike I bought has much shorter chainstays than the one from the 720 catalog page and the brakes are calipers. Just have to wait and see what comes to my door... 










And here is a pic of the Trek right now.










On the build side, I am planning on an internal hub in the rear with a downtube shifter. I have been researching a bombproof drive system and thinking about the Sturmey Archer S3X "fixed" 3 speed hub with a freewheel. A 3 speed with a separate mechanical freewheel should limit the internal complexity of most internal hubs. If the prawls let go or break in a standard internal hub, you have a complicated rebuild ahead so I think having a separate mechanical break up of gear shifting and freewheel engagement should make for a reliable commuter bike. Plus maintenance of the S3X is simple because it has less moving parts (9) than a standard internal hub. 

Already have a B17 and bar tape in Honey from Brooks and will be looking a panniers and some items from VO. Also have some really cool Hickory wood fenders and chaingaurd ready to go. 

Still thinking about the paint. I was planning to powdercoatthe frame in a similar color to stock and have already purchased a new decal package that matches the originals. It might be a cool bike set up in the original style of the '83 paint scheme but with some tweaks... like a cream base color and different decal could work.

Anyway, I am really excited to get this started and want to share the build with you all. I'll upload pics as soon as the frame is delivered at the end of the month!


----------



## NorthshoreLund (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, looks like I bought a 1983 Trek 520 instead of a 720. The chainstays are much shorter and the stock brake are caliper instead of cantilever. Oh well, should still be a fun bike. I am not planning on loaded touring anyway. Most this bike will carry is a case of beer from the local liquor shop anyway. Here is the correct catalog page for a 1983 Trek 520.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree, but best way to be sure is to check the serial number over at vintage-trek


----------



## acossey (Jan 5, 2012)

*Trek 720 22.5" for sale*

Hello sir, 
Sorry you didnt get what you were hoping for. I however am selling a pristine 720. Its listed on ebay right now. I hope i'm not violating site rules by posting this. photos included at site.


auction number is 230726731868


----------



## moranm1 (Aug 28, 2012)

*720 Decal Question*

The decal on the downtube on all 1983 720's I have seen is dark around the lettering. The one I have is clear. I know it is original I just don't know why it is different. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

